# Couple annoying setup issues, but all in all... I'm pleased.



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I have the same jointer, but without the spiral head. I am also very pleased with this jointer. I did not have the set up annoyances that 2bigfeet mentioned.

I have one comment that people should note. I once ran the jointer without hooking up the dust collector. The discharge chute quickly plugged up. Of course, that is not the jointer's fault. You shouldn't run this without the dust collector hooked up and running.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

That surprises me about the crud & mount clearance. That shouldn't happen. From other accounts, it usually doesn't.


----------



## MarkNE (Sep 18, 2009)

I have owned one of these for almost two years now and agree with your review. I had run alot of maple through the jointer so I decided to turn the cutters 1/4 turn. Do not use a drill or driver for this. I broke three of the inserts while doing this. Not the smartest thing I have ever done. Be sure and put the spare cutter inserts where you can find them also which I did not. Too much stuff in the shop. I am sure no one else has this problem. To make a long story short I tried to order new cutters from Grizzly 1/25/2011 and they said they were backordered until early Feb. I canceled the order and told them to call me when they arrived. No call so I emailed yesterday and they now say none until 3/23/11. Further they charge over $40 for 10 of these. I asked what the spec was and they said they were 14×14 x 2mm. I did a search on Amazon and ordered them (Hope they fit) from them through Whiteside (Amazon) for about $28.00.
Hold onto the spares they sent and be careful when tightening them down when you rotate the inserts.
Mark-Columbus, NE


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

I have the same one minus the spiral cutter head and like it a lot.
Thanks for your review.


----------



## 2bigfeet (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up on the cutters. I already can"t remember what I did with them…LOL. I'll have to go look for them today. I think I kept them with the manual.


----------



## QuarterSawn (Dec 4, 2008)

I have the non spiral cutterhead version but upgraded it by purchasing a spiral cutterhead from Sunhill Machinery, which happens to be just down the road from my house. It was an easy install and well worth the money. The other thing I did was replace the black belts with powertwist belts. Any vibration is now gone. This thing is dead on flat, quiet and an absolute workhorse for a relatively affordable jointer.


----------



## Delta356 (Aug 2, 2010)

It looks like a good jointer, but all that work you had to do, not that great. I'm hearing more and more about Grizzly having problems. I think I will stick with Delta Machinery as I have been.. Thank you for your review.

Thanks, Michael Frey
Portland, OR

FREY WOODWORKING INC.


----------

